# Email vom VBWI



## Jahnsi (31 März 2007)

Hallo miteinander !

Seht mal, was ich bekommen habe. Das ist doch bestimmt nicht ernst zu nehmen oder?

Gruß
Jahnsi


> Sehr geehrter Internetnutzer,
> 
> im Rahmen unserer ständigen automatisierten Überprüfung von sogenannten Tauschbörsen im Internet, wurde folgende IP-Adresse auf unserem System ermittelt:
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*



Jahnsi schrieb:


> Seht mal, was ich bekommen habe. Das ist doch bestimmt nicht ernst zu nehmen oder?


Sofort der BNetzA melden, das ist Spam der übelsten Sorte 
für Mehrwertnummern


> Auch wenn die ermittelte IP-Adresse von Ihrer eigenen abweicht, bitten wir Sie uns zu kontaktieren, um Ihre Daten entsprechend zu löschen. Teilen Sie uns auf unserem System in diesem Falle einfach die oben genannte IP-Adresse mit, welche dann umgehend gelöscht wird.


Abzockversuch  der ganz miesen Art


----------



## Penelope Poe (31 März 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

Kann man von einer IP-Adresse auf eine Email-Adresse rückschließen??


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*



Jahnsi schrieb:


> Das ist doch bestimmt nicht ernst zu nehmen oder?


Nein, bestimmt nicht. Siehe hier, bei Nachbars: 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=106767#post106767


			
				Nebelwolf bei AS schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhe ist erste Bürgerpflicht!
> Ein netter Trick, damit Du eine sehr teure 0900er-Nummer anrufst. Die haben Deine IP nicht. Bitte beschwere die bei der Bundesnetzagentur über den Mißbrauch der 0900er-Nummer. Gegenüber der Bundesnetzagentur immer vollständigen Namen und Adresse angeben, sonst wirkt die Beschwerde nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Kann man von einer IP-Adresse auf eine Email-Adresse rückschließen??


Nur Hellseher   Ausführliche Erklärungen  zur IP 
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


> Die haben meine IP-Adresse


http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/


> IP-Adresse* nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger*


Dieser Laden hat die Nummer weitervermietet 


> hre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 5 - 668000
> Diensteanbieter:
> Nummer X - servicenummern
> ...


----------



## dvill (31 März 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Dieser Laden hat die Nummer weitervermietet


Genauer: Aus den Regeln für die Zuteilung von (0)900-Rufnummern für Premium Rate-Dienste:


> Das Nutzungsrecht an zugeteilten Rufnummern für PRD darf nicht rechtsgeschäftlich an Dritte übertragen werden.



Die bewährten Verschleierungs-Zwischenvermietungsebenen der 0190-Nummern sind Geschichte. Es wird zwar so weitergewurschtelt, aber der Zuteilungsnehmer bleibt für alles verantwortlich. Wenn er Dritte als Werbedrücker ins Rennen schickt, kann er sich nicht wie bei den 0190ern dumm stellen und einfach "unbeteiligt" mitverdienen.


----------



## Penelope Poe (31 März 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

Danke CP  Die Frage von mir war für Jahnsi eher von hinten durchs Knie - wie sollen die von einer IP-Nummer auf irgendeine Email rückschließen können. Ich werde mich in Zukunft bemühen, deutlicher zu schreiben  
Vielen Dank jedefalls für die ausführliche Antwort


----------



## Kornspecht (1 April 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

Hab diese E-Mail auch bekommen, genau die gleiche 30.03.07 , gesendet am 31.03.07 um 00:18 Uhr 

Und sie zeigt dein Betriebssystem Windows XP, die Herkunft Deutschland, Internetbrowser IE, Und deine Aktuelle IP-Adresse, wenn du dich ausloggst und wieder einloggst zeigt sie deine neue aktuelle IP, bist du OFF, zeigt sie überhaupt nichts an, nur den standardtext...

Also die "DATEN" sin in so nem Java-Script odda was weiß ich was drinne, wo immer deine aktuelle IP reinsetzt...

wie schon gesagt der Text:

------------------------------------


> Sehr geehrter Internetnutzer,
> 
> im Rahmen unserer ständigen automatisierten Überprüfung von sogenannten Tauschbörsen im Internet, wurde folgende IP-Adresse auf unserem System ermittelt:
> 
> ...



----------------------------------

Kam mir eh komisch vor, da da steht sie haben meine IP, un ich soll se vergleichen, abba da se ja immer anders is un da dann doch die aktuelle drin steht...

Speichern die eig. die Rechner IP odda die Einwahl IP, ich mein die Einwahl IP, un wie will ich die vergleichen wenn ich schon ne neue hab weil ich in der Zwischenzeit wieder Off war?!?

Dann nächste Frage war kla, die 0900 (1,99)
Un dann noch dass da kein eindeutiger Absender sprich Adresse odda sonst was angegeben is, Nur ne teure Tel. is ja ma echt komisch...

Is wohl schon ne extrem üble Spam die einen erst ma richtig glaubhaft rüber kommt, wenn man on is, die Mail liest un gleich seine IP checkt un net dran denkt das die eig. ja beim nächsten mal wieder anders is...

Greatz...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

genau die selbe e-mail habe ich auch bekommen

nun ja ich weiss es selber jetzt nicht so genau aber solle mann diese e-mail ernst nehmen oder ist sie am ende doch nur eine falle?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

Hi,

ich habe die eMail auch bekommen... Als ich das gelesen hatte, wurde mir auf einmal komisch... ich dachte, dass die eMail wirklich vom BKA ist... Hab die dann aber gelöscht... Zum glück war das nur spam!!! ich dachte, dass ich jetzt eine anzeige bekomme... zum glück war das nur ein FAKE...


----------



## Kornspecht (1 April 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

's dreht sich ja nich drum wie die an die IP kommen, dass is ja net das Prob, es dreht sich ja eig. nur darum ob es den genannten VBWI gibt un ob die Mail Fake is oder nich...

Wenn se kein Fake sein sollte, dann frag ich mich halt warum nichts genaueres drin steht wie irgend eine Adresse/Anschrift und warum das ne 0900er Nummer is...


----------



## Kornspecht (1 April 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

Ach ja, an die "Unregistriert"en,
Stand bei euch auch 30.03.07 ?!?

Und um welche Uhrzeit wurde sie geschickt?

Das wäre vielleicht n guter Auflösungsversuch...
Bei mir wurde se ja um 0:18 (glaub ich) weggeschickt...

Und ja, nich vom BKA, sondern vom VBWI !!!

Greatz


----------



## der king (2 April 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

also ich denke das es ein fake ist denn ich habe da aus schok angerufen und es klingt nicht wirklich prof. er sagt nicht das wir was verbrochen haben sondern er liest das getzts vor .


----------



## Kornspecht (2 April 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

Also da is dann 'n Band dran das 'n Gesetzestext vorließt?

Hab ich das richtig verstanden?

Und hast du abgewartet ob der dich irgendwann nach der IP fragt?

DIESE Frage bitte noch beantworten, dann is das Rätsel wohl aufgelöst...


----------



## BenTigger (2 April 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

Man, habt ihr alle so ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass solch eine Mail Euch so in Panik versetzt?

Wenn ihr wirklich in Verdacht steht, ungesetzliches und gefärdendes auf Eurem Computer zu haben, dann wird der/die Ermittler nicht mit ner Mail vorwarnen, sondern überraschend mit einem Hausdurchsuchungsbefehl vor der Türe stehen und den Computer beschlagnahmen. 
Wobei.... wenn ich mal so nachdenke... sollte vielleicht wirklich mal ein jemand  Eure Computer begutachten, wenn ihr wegen so einer Mail so furchtbar nervös werdet.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

Hallo zusammen!

Einen Verein wie den VBWI gibt es im Internet nicht. Zumindest konnte ich keine Webadresse ausfindig machen.
Ich habe diese Mail auch erhalten.
Schaut man sich nun den Quelltext an, so erkennt man sofort, dass da ein Amateur am Werke war.
Die ausgegebene IP wird durch meineip.de generiert, so wie man dieses Teil auf vielen anderen Homepages findet. Ein kleines, aber feines Modul.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein derartiger Inhalt wohl niemals wirklich von seriösen "Vereinen" per Mail verschickt werden würde.
Ein überraschender persönlicher Besuch eines Vetreters der Staatsanwaltschaft ist da schon eher zu erwarten.
Und kein seriöser Verein nutzt eine 0900-Nummer.

Bis denne,
Sven


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe diese E-Mails auch ( wie die meisten hier ) am 
30.03.07 erhalten. Und zwar um genau 23.10uhr.
Allerdings kam die Mail unvollständig (leer) bei mir an.
Der Header mit dem Betreff "Strafverfolgung wegen Raubkopien" hat mich allerdings mal zum nachforschen veranlasst. Deshalb bin ich hier auf diesem Thread gelandet. Anderweitig hab ich ansonsten auch nichts von diesem Dubiosen Verein in Netz gefunden .
MfG S.H.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

Guten Tag

Bei mir stand garkeine IP drin, da ich über Thunderbird diese Mail geöffnet habe.

Als Datum steht nur 03:21.

MFG Goldenboss


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

hallo Ihr Lieben , ich habe diese Mail auch bekommen ! Ich denke nicht das wenn Dich irgend einer von der Kripo wegen dieser Sache  anzeigen will ,das über e-mail macht ! Sondern die kommen zu dir nach Hause und nehmen Dich da in die Zange ! Des weiteren habe ich noch nie erlebt das du bei einer Kripo ne kostenpflichtige Telenr. hast ! das ist für mich ein übelster Betrug ! liebe grüsse Babs


----------



## technofreak (2 April 2007)

*AW: Email vom VBWI*

Da sich offensichtlich keiner  die Mühe macht, die Postings auf der ersten Seite durchzulesen, in denen alles gesagt ist, was es dazu sagen gibt, Thread geschlossen.
Das hunderste me too Posting mit abenteuerlichen Deutungen  macht absolut  keinen Sinn 



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Jahnsi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Seht mal, was ich bekommen habe. Das ist doch bestimmt nicht ernst zu nehmen oder?
> ...





Reducal schrieb:


> Jahnsi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist doch bestimmt nicht ernst zu nehmen oder?
> ...


----------

